# Can You Smoke Leaves?



## bornallah57 (Jun 17, 2011)

When the leaves dry up and fall off can you smoke them


----------



## doobered (Jun 17, 2011)

sure you could smoke the leaves but it would probably be super harsh and just a head ache


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 17, 2011)

You can smoke pretty much whatever you want. It's not gonna get you high, though. I suppose if you just like the taste you could sprinkle some crumbled fan leaves in with some tobacco and roll a cigarette. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Luther (Jun 17, 2011)

In the 70's at college most of us smoked that bullshit. With pride. It was 10 bucks a zip, and there was no charge for the small gravel, seeds and stems. You'd have to smoke a fattie to get high...

I still remember using the rolling paper package to filter the seeds on a Monopoly top. 

It wasn't a pretty sight looking back...but *then* again we still had fun.


----------



## LickmyZach (Jun 17, 2011)

Luther said:


> In the 70's at college most of us smoked that bullshit. With pride. It was 10 bucks a zip, and there was no charge for the small gravel, seeds and stems. You'd have to smoke a fattie to get high...
> 
> I still remember using the rolling paper package to filter the seeds on a Monopoly top.
> 
> It wasn't a pretty sight looking back...but *then* again we still had fun.


And i thought the worst thing to happen in the 70s was the oil crisis!


----------



## cannabis love (Jun 18, 2011)

LickmyZach said:


> And i thought the worst thing to happen in the 70s was the oil crisis!


Lol! Sometimes I miss those olden days when I really had to hunt for smoke...it made the worst weed great haha...layin' back with a Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers comic book!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

bornallah57 said:


> When the leaves dry up and fall off can you smoke them


you could probably not the a greatest idea harsh as hell


----------



## SimplySmoked (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a silly thread.. You'd have to be pretty desparate.. Plant a seed, smoke real bud.


----------



## phyzix (Jun 19, 2011)

You may smoke a leaf, they are combustible. Good luck getting high.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 19, 2011)

better off making something else out of them like tea or butter imo.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 19, 2011)

I once smoked some oregano, wasn't bad. Actually got caught for it too. Ever since then whenever I pass an Olive Garden I feel the twitch.


----------



## DemontauruS (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in a region without bud available, and have had to grow to smoke. Smoked daily before this for like 20 yrs, and its 3 months into waiting for the crop, so yeah, I smoke leaves. Only green ones. That dying yellow stuff, I dont see why you'd bother. I get some odd cannibanoid stone from the leaves that lingers, takes the edge off not being able to find buds. Sad, yeah, but gotta do what u gotta do.


----------



## bornallah57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I feel you I smoke the green leaves but I was seeing if any one else was


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jun 20, 2011)

Waiting for harvest i smoked some of the bud sugar leaves that died and had to be cut off...was better than the crap that was goin around town. I must say they had trichs on em was only smokin the frosty ones but worked. Plain fan leaves or leaves without trichs i dont think so,


----------



## mugan (Jun 20, 2011)

lolz in this country a lot of the locals smoke the leaves, they believe smoking the flower or the seeds will drive you crazy( but since there are tourists here too its quickly changing that belief ) but for real i some times get free bud cuz some of the guys that grow here don't wanna smoke it ><


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 20, 2011)

My guess is that the leaves may contain more chemicals other than thc, like cbd. 

However, my answer is still...

Of course you can. I know and appreciate good bud but when someone offers a student AN OUNCE OF LEAF SHAKE FOR $100 are you really going to say no?

Every so often I get a shitload of that inbetween nice buds of tasty stuff like White Widow, Amnesia Haze etc. After years of roaching cigarettes I find nothing 'harsh' really so yay me. It's great for cooking or hash making with or if you're smoking all day long. It's cheap, easy to grind and chuck in a joint and it's a different kind of high that can really creep up on you.

For goodness sake, yes, of course leaves can get you high. Anyone who says otherwise is too far up on their high horse already.


----------



## Trainer 20 (Apr 17, 2020)

carnage11 said:


> You can smoke pretty much whatever you want. It's not gonna get you high, though. I suppose if you just like the taste you could sprinkle some crumbled fan leaves in with some tobacco and roll a cigarette. Just for shits and giggles.





xKuroiTaimax said:


> My guess is that the leaves may contain more chemicals other than thc, like cbd.
> 
> However, my answer is still...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trainer 20 (Apr 17, 2020)

Lol - For sure


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 17, 2020)

Roll a joint with a big fan leaf and smoke it....


----------



## rry.gg (Nov 23, 2020)

wait. can i just like get a leaf from outside heat it up a little roll it and then wait for it to dry? then smoke it when it’s like dry ?


----------



## rry.gg (Nov 23, 2020)

rry.gg said:


> wait. can i just like get a leaf from outside heat it up a little roll it and then wait for it to dry? then smoke it when it’s like dry ?


i mean i know it’ll not dry over night i’m still waiting for mine to get like dry kinds brownish


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2020)

My Wife does. She used to smoke regular joints all the time. Bong or Pipe hits are too much for her. So she gets a super thin rolling paper, makes a roach and sprinkles in a little bud. She then fattens the joint with dried leaf. It works well and isn't harsh.


----------

